# Breeding Blue Paradise Fish



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

I just have a few questions...actually just one in-particular. How will I know when my female is ready to breed. My male has been chasing her around and she has a lot of wounds from him, so I removed her for the time being.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Feed her well and if possible have her where she can see him and he can see her(side by side).You should be able to notice when she full of eggs by her girth.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I just bought 5 of these paradise gouramis yesterday cause they were only a 1$ a price also got a lace cat an red tail shark for a 1$ couldn't pass the chance.anyways I was thinking of breeding them for what I have searched its just like bettas but need bigger tank is this true an who has done this with tips. I do know how to breed bettas an been doing it for yrs


----------

